# Need similar Piano Concertos! (please)



## MrKris (Oct 30, 2014)

Hello,

I avidly listen to more and more Piano Concertos these days. I am very found of the following pieces the most and just beg for any insight from the community on further listening which resonates the heart and mind similarly:

Felix Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No.2 in D Minor, Op. 40 II. Adagio. Molto sostenuto
Spotify link: 




Bach: Tri Sonata No.5 in C Major. BWV 529: II. Largo
Spotify link: 




Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E-Flat Major, Op 73 "Emeror": II. Adagio un poco mosso
Spotify link: 




Beethoven: Concerto No.3 in C Minor, Op. 37: II. Largo
Spotify link: 




I appreciate your time and have a wonderful day

Kris


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Lots and lots of 19th century piano concertos. Since you seem to like Beethoven:

- #4 (many think this is his best)
- #1

The warhorses include:
- Grieg
- Tchaikovsky #1
- Rachmaninoff #2
- Schumann

For a really BIG time:
- Brahms #1
- Brahms #2

Many others I didn't name...


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

There is always the Beethoven Triple Concerto and the five by Camille Saint-Saens. And some dude by the name of Mozart wrote 27ish of them...


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

You should check out the two Brahms Piano Concerti, but beware, they are long and heavy.
While not similar to the ones you listed, take a listen to Maurice Ravel's jazzy and magnificent Piano Concerto in G major, and his Piano Concerto for the left hand.


----------



## MrKris (Oct 30, 2014)

Thank you guys. Yes, I'm quite particular with the pieces which move me. Will take a listen to what you've listed.


----------



## MrKris (Oct 30, 2014)

To provide further context in the pieces I enjoy from Beethoven.


----------



## MrKris (Oct 30, 2014)

Mozart is beautiful. I fail to be intrigued by your other suggestions, but thank you all the same dude


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

MrKris said:


> To provide further context in the pieces I enjoy from Beethoven.
> View attachment 54623


I don't get it, you don't listen to the works on their entirety?


----------



## MrKris (Oct 30, 2014)

I do but I find particular pieces appeal to me 'far' more than others; hence the pattern in softer pieces noted via my playlist on Spotify (a fantastic resource/tool may I add)


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

For more examples of classical with early romantic elements I recommend nos. 2 & 3 by Hummel (ops. 85 & 89). These should supplement Mendelssohn quite nicely.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

MrKris said:


> Hello,
> 
> I avidly listen to more and more Piano Concertos these days. I am very found of the following pieces the most and just beg for any insight from the community on further listening which resonates the heart and mind similarly:
> 
> ...


Those are not pieces; they are pieces of pieces. In every case, you are not receiving all of the 'message'.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Just start listening to things titled "Piano Concerto". You may be surprised by what you hear!


----------



## MrKris (Oct 30, 2014)

Thank you for the insight. What is the message which you refer to? For me the message is how it makes my heart feel; to provide some context.


----------



## MrKris (Oct 30, 2014)

Thank you, yes I search continuously in listening to different Piano Concertos.


----------



## MrKris (Oct 30, 2014)

I will do. Very helpful, thank you! In love already: 




just came across this Piano Concerto and its definitely in line with what I'm searching for.


----------



## mikey (Nov 26, 2013)

^That doesn't look like a concerto to me...

Anywho, I would recommend the Chopin Concerti & Shosta 2nd PC slow movements.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Try Mozart's Piano Concerto #22 in E Flat.


----------

